
Show HN: MediaRecorder Power Up - qvdev
https://meething.github.io/StreamSwitcher/
======
qvdev
Hi developer here,

I made this small library because I need to switch audio/video tracks while
using MediaRecorder.

Normally changing srcObject will stop the MediaRecorder now it wont stop and
you can easily change video/audio during recording.

Feel free to comment or improve. All questions are welcome

